# Starting to wonder if my STBX is giving me flat tires!



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I got a brand new car (Toyota Rav 4) on April 9th.

4 weeks ago, on a Sunday morning on the way to Starbucks with a friend who was visiting from out of town overnight, I got a flat tire. (I was thankfully IN my sister's driveway at the time, since I was showing my friend my sister's house even though my sis was out of town.....we got to chill inside her house for a while) Called AAA and there was a screw in it. Took it in the next day for a repair/plug. We'd had a pretty significant argument that weekend, although not directly the night before since my friend was there (but the Friday night before). 

This morning, after a pretty significant argument yesterday/last night (I posted about it but deleted the thread), I got another flat tire on my way to have breakfast with another girlfriend. This was particularly annoying because my phone was DEAD (I mean it died and I needed a new one). So I had to go all old school in using a phone inside a Dunkin' Donuts, call the ONLY phone number I even remembered (my sis) to have her try to contact my friend I was meeting, etc. When the guy contracted from AAA arrived, he could not figure out why my tire was flat and said the plug looked totally fine, and plugs usually outlast the life of the tire.

Tomorrow I'll go to the same place that repaired it the first time and see if they can figure it out.

What are the odds I'm getting these flat tires from my jackass STBX? We do live down a very, very, very long gravel driveway and he's always doing projects, so a screw could be normal, I suppose. But, he also would know exactly what he's doing if he wanted to give me flat tires.

(P.S. for my Christian friends, I've reconciled all of this with God and promised I will no longer be skipping church to have breakfast with my friends!  I feel like I'm being sent a lesson! )


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmm, I can see why you would think that considering some of the things you have posted. BUT, I think the AAA guy was wrong about the plug,in my experience they don't always take. If it was the same tire and there is no visible puncture I'd say it was just an annoyance. If it happens again? Well, then it's time to get creative and catch that [email protected]

Have you had a lot of rain recently? The last time I had this happen the tire place was packed with tire repairs they said it was the rain washing debris into the road (they had a bucket full of nails and screws).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Since it's the same tire, wait till it's looked at before getting too paranoid.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Hmm, I can see why you would think that considering some of the things you have posted. BUT, I think the AAA guy was wrong about the plug,in my experience they don't always take. If it was the same tire and there is no visible puncture I'd say it was just an annoyance. If it happens again? Well, then it's time to get creative and catch that [email protected]
> 
> Have you had a lot of rain recently? The last time I had this happen the tire place was packed with tire repairs they said it was the rain washing debris into the road (they had a bucket full of nails and screws).


I honestly can't remember how much rain we were getting when I got the flat tire, but I do remember it was raining the day I got it repaired since I remember thinking, "Every single time I come here, it is raining!"


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, one persons coincidence is another's restraining order. >

I hope its only a coincidence.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Happened to me AND to a friend and later we became roommates just so we could afford to rent a house with a 2-car garage just ot keep our cars safe. I had 3 flat tires. There was always a nail ro screw in it. But my narc ex had a tendency to be very vindictive and had once told me (either he thought about doing or did) about taking a nail and positioning it under the tire, point up, at an angle between the treads - never seen, person backs out of the driveway, nail is driven into the tire and voila - flat tire. Seems innocent enough until I had 3 in a month. I'll never know because I put a security camera in my window pointing out to the driveway and set the VCR to record (yeah, it was a while back AND a cheap B/W low def camera LOL). My daughter probably told him there was a camera - I did catch him doing drive-bys but oddly never had a flat tire after that.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I've done plugs myself (damn you have to ream the crap out of the hole in the tire to get good smooth edges).

I've only ever had to do it three times in 4 vehicle span. None have ever failed me (all three done by us, you can get the plug kit at most auto places)

It is a good possibility that the plug failed. It happens. I don't think it is your ex. Get the place to check your valve stems and beads too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Since you are the owner of a "brand new" car, unless you've put 60,000 miles on those tires in an inordinate amount of time, they should be covered under road hazard warranty by the dealership that sold it to you. Let them examine it, and if there's any "hanky-panky" going on, then they could certainly tell you that!

And if your XH is truly doing that to your new vehicle, then he's going to be thoroughly saddened to learn, that in the vast majority of jurisdictions, that his little "prank" is not going to be considered to be anywhere close to a misdemeanor offense!

Can he spell F-E-L-O-N-Y?*


----------

